# Feeding raw pork...



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok..so I'm a bit confused....I've been hearing from a few sources that pork isn't that great of a meat to feed raw or cooked. Just because on how dirty a pig is. Yet, I see SO MANY people feed it. Is it really okay? Or is it just personal preference? I'm going to be starting the prey model diet for my 8 month old Greater Swiss Mountain dog within a few weeks.....and I just joined a co op group that is going to be delivering some meat in 3 weeks...and they need orders in quite soon....I've been going back and forth if I should get the pork or not. What is everyone's thoughts on pork? Any advice will be fantastic! :biggrin:


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Personally I haven't heard of any issues with it but my dog will not touch pork. I have tried to feed it to her and she would rather starve. So i also think your dog will tell you want it needs to some extent. But personally I know people who fee it and have never had a issue. But maybe before you purchas a lot of it get a pork shoulder or something and see if you dog is interested in it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Pork is perfectly fine!

I wont feed anything other then Human Grade, no wild hog because of Trichinosis....but here in the US human grade is perfectly fine. 
If you are worried at all you can freeze for a couple weeks just to be on the safe side. But remember, most meats that you buy are going to have been frozen at least once before, thus causing the need to freeze to be VERY minimal!:wink:

I like pork for a 2nd or 3rd protein when transitioning into raw, and feed pork heart quite regularly to all of mine(I also boil the heart for treats.) All 6 of my guys and all 4 of my parents pets LOVE pork, although it took their oldest Frenchie a few tries to like it!:wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Feed my 12 year old Pointer pork all the time. Human grade and I freeze it for a bit. She loves it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Pigs are dirty? I was just petting my friends pot bellied pig that lives in the house. Pretty clean 

:tongue:

I feed pork. Dogs love it.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Pork is perfectly fine!
> 
> I wont feed anything other then Human Grade, no wild hog because of Trichinosis....but here in the US human grade is perfectly fine.
> If you are worried at all you can freeze for a couple weeks just to be on the safe side. But remember, most meats that you buy are going to have been frozen at least once before, thus causing the need to freeze to be VERY minimal!:wink:
> ...


I'm researching this issue right here about wild hogs and trich actually. I'm finding some interesting things in that most cases reported of trich have come from people eating under-cooked pork they bought in the store so not only wild hog that carries it. With THAT being said, I've also found that it's very rare and only 11 cases a year have been reported between 2002-2007. I think if it were that big of a concern, more people would be diagnosed with with it than 11 people per year as they are a good amount of people that feed wild boar/pig to their dogs. 

Does anyone have an information on store pork being safer? actually evidence as I can't find any and I'd like to know if there's truth to store bought being so safe but not wild hog. I'm sure there's something out there that they've done to make it safer, I'd just like to read what it is. I've been feeding wild boar for three months now with no problem... but i do get they're are some risks and want to learn more about it.


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay I thought it might be okay...haha just in the paranoid beginning stages of feeding raw food I guess! Now this brings me to my next question....when I get into introducing pork...what is the best part of the pig to give to a 65 pound-ish puppy?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I feed pork as a base, as opposed to chicken, so I probably feed pork about 4 times a week. I feed pork riblets, pork heart, and pork kidney. You would not be feeding pork heart or kidney yet, but down the line.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I don't think pigs are any more dirty than cows or sheep, some sort of old wives tale you heard?
My boy eats pork, trotters, rmbs and I've got half a head in the freezer to give him too.
It does give him gas though!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I feed pork as a main staple around here my dogs go crazy for it. The only thing they love more is beef heart.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my god I love pot bellied pigs if I did not already have a large amount of animals I would love one.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Swissy Lady said:


> Ok..so I'm a bit confused....I've been hearing from a few sources that pork isn't that great of a meat to feed raw or cooked. Just because on how dirty a pig is. Yet, I see SO MANY people feed it. Is it really okay? Or is it just personal preference? I'm going to be starting the prey model diet for my 8 month old Greater Swiss Mountain dog within a few weeks.....and I just joined a co op group that is going to be delivering some meat in 3 weeks...and they need orders in quite soon....I've been going back and forth if I should get the pork or not. What is everyone's thoughts on pork? Any advice will be fantastic! :biggrin:


I feed some pork (ribs are good) and i tried pork necks but they made my dog sick. Other people on here have said the same thing, but some feed pork necks just fine. I was kinda bummed because they are really cheap and good for gnawing.

My neighbor also has a pig that lives indoors. Their house doesn't stink at all, but that pig is huge - not sure I'd like a farm animal that takes up half of every room he walks into inside my house. He can barely get through the doors. Of course, they have let him get way way way too fat and i've heard it's pretty much impossible to get a pig to lose weight.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I feed lucky human grade pork heart about 4 times a week, she loves it, she also gets pork ribs


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, I'll take the plunge. About all I could find at a decent price is frozen pork loin. $2.50 a pound. The bone will be chicken backs or necks.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We feed pork a couple times a week. All types of cuts including pork loin, pork roasts, pork ribs and they LOVE pork hocks for a treat  Start with small amounts and then build them up to larger meals. I never feed an entire pork meal, its always mixed in with chicken or beef.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I'm researching this issue right here about wild hogs and trich actually. I'm finding some interesting things in that most cases reported of trich have come from people eating under-cooked pork they bought in the store so not only wild hog that carries it. With THAT being said, I've also found that it's very rare and only 11 cases a year have been reported between 2002-2007. I think if it were that big of a concern, more people would be diagnosed with with it than 11 people per year as they are a good amount of people that feed wild boar/pig to their dogs.
> 
> Does anyone have an information on store pork being safer? actually evidence as I can't find any and I'd like to know if there's truth to store bought being so safe but not wild hog. I'm sure there's something out there that they've done to make it safer, I'd just like to read what it is. I've been feeding wild boar for three months now with no problem... but i do get they're are some risks and want to learn more about it.


From what I understand, the issue with trich in store-bought meat is directly related to what those pigs were being fed. There was a time when it was fairly common for pigs to be fed things like restaurant waste, which included garbage, food scraps, raw meat, dead rats, etc. The regulations on feeding livestock are now much more strict in most places, which is why trich is pretty rare in store-bought pork, at least in the US.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby loves pork, it's one of the main proteins in her diet right now. I have never had an issue with it.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

pork heart is very cheap here, about 0.50 per lb so I buy a lot of it every fortnight (same time as I do my shopping) and individually bag little portions of it in with a chicken wing and a little liver/kidney or sometimes in with a smallish lamb bone, other days she has a full meal of just pork heart. Lucky gets powdery poops very easily with small amounts of bone so the pig heart really helps loosen her up


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

WE feed pork necks and hearts - I can get them at a great price and the dogs love them.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

wish I could get pork necks, cant even get chicken/turkey necks here


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

pork heart is very high in coq10....that is good.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​We feed pork ribs pretty regular and have never had a problem. In fact, its a favorite of all of our dogs.


----------

